# QuickTime Pro Registration Key... How do I get it back?



## smokey (Oct 8, 2000)

Long ago I received the free QT Pro registration key with Mac OS 8.5. I have since lost it, and was wondering if there was anyway to recover it from Apple's site. Thanks.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Pay $30.


----------



## Randman (Aug 10, 2003)

You can try contacting Apple, but that is a long time ago.


----------



## powermac (Aug 10, 2003)

You can check your account on Apple store web site, and the items you purchase for download. In your case it may not be on their.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Did you guys even check the date on the original post?  I just wanted to revive a long-dead thread, I didn't think you guys would actually try to help someone who hasn't posted in 3 years.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I just wanted to revive a long-dead thread*


A whole new type of post-whoring!


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

LOL...

What were the other types, in case I missed them? (Not to use them, just to know what they are)


----------



## Randman (Aug 11, 2003)

> I just wanted to revive a long-dead thread,


 I don't look at the date/time it was posted because I search for new threads since my last visit, and also because I wouldn't presume somebody is going to revive dead threads for a cheap laugh.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey, it was 3:30 in the morning (which, as I am writing this, will be in another 40 minutes).  When it gets late, my mind goes in weird directions... and I take it out on you, Randman, by messing up your new threads.  Geez, throw an emoticon in there.

In the "words" of hulk:


----------



## Randman (Aug 17, 2003)

> In the "words" of hulk...


 OK. Hulk smash.  ::ha::   
Boom! BOoM! BOOM! Boom! 

Be water my friend, be water.


::angel:: 


Call it a tie?


----------

